# Swap: Car Roof Mount Bike Rack for Work stand



## l4dva (9 Apr 2009)

I have something similar to this:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_170000_langId_-1_categoryId_165477

Used to transport a single bike on your cars roof bars. It isn't that exact model but similar. If any one has an old work stand that they would like to swap for it let me know.

I also have a Tow Bar bike carrier similar to this one

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_172555_langId_-1_categoryId_165477

It comes with the front plate that you attach your number plate and has all the car lights etc on it too. This holds 4 bikes and by far is the best most solid way to carry ur bikes on the car (in my opinon anyways). I'll try and get some pics of it posted when I get a chance, but I am looking to sell this so make me some resonable offers.

Thanks!


----------



## GrahamG (11 Apr 2009)

Definitely interested in the tow bar carrier for cash, PM your way.


----------

